# enfoncer le clou



## anneta

Hola ! Me podeis decir si esta expresión existe en francés y si es así cómo se traduciría: " *enfoncer le clou"*


  Gracias


----------



## yserien

Literalmente es clavar "hacer penetrar un clavo" Ignoro si aparte es una expresión usada en 
Francia. Espera a ver más respuestas


----------



## Iroise

Hola
Es una expresion bien francesa que quiere decir : "*insistir"* par hacar entender alguna cosa en particular a una persona que *no quiere* entender u reconocer su culpa


----------



## yserien

Iroise said:


> Hola
> Es una expresion bien francesa que quiere decir : "*insistir"* par hacar entender alguna cosa en particular a una persona que *no quiere* entender u reconocer su culpa


Ves Anneta, lo que yo te decía, espera a ver. Aparte de "clavar un clavo " tiene otro sentido como el que nos acaba de decir Yroise.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

Explication complète ici. 
Y para _enfoncer le clou_ proporcionado por Iroise diría que es insistir de manera machacona.

Au revoir, hasta luego

*EDIT*: para la traducción, no conozco una expresión fija (Lo que no quiere decir que no exista). Emplearía el verbo _machacar_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

anneta said:


> Hola ! Me podeis decir si esta expresión existe en francés y si es así cómo se traduciría: " *enfoncer le clou"*
> 
> 
> Gracias


 
Muy queridos coforeros:

En el afán de querer prestar ayuda, a veces nos precipitamos y nos lanzamos en elucubraciones que pueden llegar a ser interminables, cuando no agotadoras, deteniéndonos en sutilezas y haciendo caso omiso del fondo de la cuestión.

Nuestra tímida compañera *anneta* (que no ha vuelto a pronunciarse) ha hecho una doble consulta cuya sencilla respuesta está implícita en la pregunta misma. 

La respuesta a sus preguntas es una y tajante: *¡sí!*

Veamos pues si no:

*"existe en francés la expresión enfoncer le clou",* respuesta: *SÍ*

*"se traduciría por enfoncer le clou",* respuesta*:* *SÍ*

saludos machacones


----------



## Luis Saiz

anneta said:


> Hola ! Me podeis decir si esta expresión existe en francés y si es así cómo se traduciría: " *enfoncer le clou"*
> 
> 
> Gracias


 

Bon soir, Anneta:

Parece que hay consenso en que esa expresión existe en francés. 

Respecto a su traducción al español, creo que la más aproximada es*  «para remachar el  clavo»*

Saludo


----------



## Luis Saiz

Perdón Anneta, he introducido en mi contestación  un "*para"*  que no aparece en tu pregunta. Por favor, anúlalo y deja lo demás. 

Luis


----------



## malena es nombre de ...

Hola a todos alguien sabria como traducir al español esta expresion en frances:
Gracias


----------



## Domtom

-
No lo sé, pero por si te sirve, te digo lo que significa:




> "Enfoncer le clou" est une image très claire qui donne son sens à l'expression. Il s'agit de répéter de façon insistante, comme pour enfoncer quelque chose dans la tête de quelqu'un.



 
 
FUENTE : Clou
 
-


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
machacar?


----------



## malena es nombre de ...

Gracias ya leí los post anteriores e _insistir me va como anillo al dedo_


----------



## Olcadia

en principio y sin contexto: "yo clavo el clavo"
Saludos


----------



## Domtom

-
En el caso de que la expresión sea equivalente a

_casser les oreilles à qqn (de qqch)_

(lo cual lo han de decir, si son tan amables, nuestros colegas francófonos), 

entonces, y según mi diccionario de locuciones,

_machacar los oídos a alguien_

o

_dar la vara a alguien_

o 

_quemar la sangre_

siempre según los autores de dicho diccionario.
-

NOTA: si ese machacar algo a alguien es para quejarse de algo, en este caso CREO que valdrían estas traducciones que acabo de dar
-


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Acabo de encontrar la expresión:
"- _a machamartillo_. [creer, opinar, insistir, explicar]
Firmemente, fuertement, con insistencia. _Aunque todos le decimos que no tiene razón, Julio mantiene su opinión a machamartillo._ Macho es un martillo grande que emplean los herreros para ablandar el metal. Trabajar a _macho y a martillo_, consiste en que, mientras una persona golpea la pieza con el macho, otra la va moldeando con un martillo más pequeño. La insistencia y el ritmo del golpeo sugieren el significado de la expresión."
Del: Diccionario de dichos y frases hechas, Alberto Buitrago.

Personalmente sólo oí esta expresión un par de veces.
La RAE, no le da exactamente el mismo valor.
¿La conocéis? ¿Se entendería fácilmente?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

-


Cintia&Martine said:


> "- _a machamartillo_. [creer, opinar, insistir, explicar] [...] Del: Diccionario de dichos y frases hechas, Alberto Buitrago.
> 
> Personalmente sólo oí esta expresión un par de veces.
> La RAE, no le da exactamente el mismo valor.
> ¿La conocéis? ¿Se entendería fácilmente?


 
Pues ya que nos lo preguntas, por mi parte te diré que es la 1ª vez en mi vida que oigo esta expresión. Como no pertenezca a la literatura... o que sea antigua... o muy localizada de una determinada zona bien delimitada... o no sé... pero jamás en mi vida he visto u oído una "palabreja" parecida. A lo mejor sí está extendida, pero nunca la he oído.


----------



## luramire

Domtom said:


> -
> En el caso de que la expresión sea equivalente a
> 
> _casser les oreilles à qqn (de qqch)_
> 
> (lo cual lo han de decir, si son tan amables, nuestros colegas francófonos),
> 
> entonces, y según mi diccionario de locuciones,
> 
> _machacar los oídos a alguien_
> 
> o
> 
> _dar la vara a alguien_
> 
> o
> 
> _quemar la sangre_
> 
> siempre según los autores de dicho diccionario.
> -
> 
> NOTA: si ese machacar algo a alguien es para quejarse de algo, en este caso CREO que valdrían estas traducciones que acabo de dar
> -


Bonjour,
enfoncer le clou ce n'est pas pour se plaindre de quelque chose mais pûtôt pour obliger convaincre quelqu'un qui refuse de prendre encompte ce qu'on lui dit. Avec presque le même sens en langue très familère on dit aussi "en remettre une couche".
Merci pour les différentes traductions de casser les oreilles.
****
Texto suprimido
Comentarios off topic
Martine (Moderadora)


----------



## Traduvina

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
*​
Ya que no sale en el diccionario, me gustaría aportar esta expresión que literalmente significa "clavar el clavo" pero cuya traducción al castellano sería
"*meter el dedo en la llaga*", "para más inri", dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Alexandra C

También en algunos contextos puede traducirse por "como si fuera poco"


----------



## GURB

Hola
La forma española que mejor corresponde es: *remachar el clavo*.


----------



## Hospi

*Nueva pregunta*
​
Buenas noches!

Me estoy peleando con la expresión "*enfoncer le clou*".

En el texto en el que estoy trabajando, esta expresión parece aportar una amplificación, un aumento de importancia entre las dos frases:

"Chaque fois qu'on en crée un autre, le ministère du travail refuse d'intervenir pour clarifier la situation. *Pour enfoncer le clou*, d'autres instances officielles se chargent de désigner le "bon" syndicat."

Entiendo que se podría traducir como "y además", "para colmo", "y encima".

¿Qué os parece?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

También tengo la impresión que en esta frase la expresión no está bien empleada. Diría: "Pour couronner le tout" (pero es impresión personal espera otros pareceres).

Y lo traduciría por:
- para rematar (la faena) / por más inri (si el tono lo permite)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## saintest66

Ya sé que he bebido un tantito pero no sé de que se disccute aquí. Valga la cita de Anneta:
*Enfoncer le clou*
"Hola ! Me podeis decir si esta expresión existe en francés y si es así cómo se traduciría: " enfoncer le clou". 
Y punto.

Y yo me pregunto cuál es la propuesta de Anneta que podría traducirse por "enfoncer le clou". Sin más contexto me adhiero al sabroso y tajante comentario de Víctor Pérez (salut ami!)
Saintest


----------



## saintest66

¡ ah gracias Gévy ! "Rizar el rizo", "como remate" ¿ qué les parece ? 
Saintest


----------



## kela colación

Concluir, cerrar con broche de oro, rematar, insistir...


----------

